# Panasonic sa-akx17 no prende solicito diagrama



## jesus25121974 (Mar 3, 2017)

Hola estimados colegas del foro un placer saludarles por este medio solicito su ayuda en relación a este equipo de música panasonic el cual solo trabaja la fuente primaria generando +33v y -33v respectivamente pero no enciende ni aun el led de stby .

Si algunos de ustedes me puede ayudar con el diagrama o cualquier información se los agradecería mucho.


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 3, 2017)

Bueno, luego de la pasada pifiada, aquí voy de nuevo.

El SM del Panaphonic con los diagramas.

Valen para los modelos:
*SA-AKX17PH*
*SA-AKX17PN*


----------



## jesus25121974 (Mar 3, 2017)

muchas gracias por tu aporte estimado colega


----------

